

How not to deal with customer feedback - jancona
http://attepicfail.tumblr.com/

======
paulgb
What did he expect? He contacts the CEO, knowing that it's _not_ going to be
read by the CEO, but his support staff at best, and _directly insults_ the
support staff ("$12/hour Executive Relations college students")

They didn't even send him a form letter C&D, they just warned him that if he
kept pestering the CEO of a major corporation with his personal issues, they
would.

Judging by the name calling he does in the letter, I would guess the executive
relations staff had already politely implied that he shouldn't be contacting
them.

Never thought I'd be saying this, but: I'm siding with AT&T on this one.

------
wooster
He should send a cease and desist letter to AT&T telling them not to have
their Executive Response Team call him again.

He _did_ specifically tell them not to call him.

